# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu vui chơi ngoài trời của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

(Didau.org)  Bên cạnh các trò chơi trong nhà, công viên giải trí Vinpreal còn có khu trò chơi ngoài trời với nhiều trò chơi cảm giác mạnh độc đáo. Được xây dựng trên cơ sở những ứng dụng từ công nghệ của Đức, Argentina, Ý… , khu trò chơi ngoài trời của Vinpearl chắc chắn sẽ cuốn hút và mang đến cho quý khách cảm giác tò mò cùng mong muốn được chinh phục, khẳng định sự gan dạ và lòng dũng cảm.

*>>* *Khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang* 

*Các trò chơi ngoài trời bao gồm:*


*1. Đu quay cảm giác mạnh (Đu quay 3 chiều):*


Đu quay 3 chiều là một trong những trò chơi được xếp vào danh sách các trò chơi mạo hiểm tại công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land. Trò chơi là cơ hội để những du khách có lòng can đảm, yêu thích sự khám phá thể hiện bản lĩnh của mình. Còn bạn, bạn đã sẵn sàng để trải nghiệm cảm giác được quay tròn trong không gian ba chiều: mạo hiểm nhưng vô cùng hưng phấn chưa? Hãy thử nhé!


*2. Đu quay dây văng:*


Ở tư thế xoay tròn hoặc xoay nghiêng với độ cao 3m, trò chơi Đu quay dây văng tạo cho bạn cảm giác như đang bay trong không gian, đang rơi tự do và văng mình bay lượn trong không trung.


*3. Đu quay thú nhún:* 


Với những vòng quay bay bổng, trò chơi Đu quay thú nhún không chỉ mang lại cảm giác thích thú cho các bé mà còn mang lại cảm giác bồi hồi, nhớ về ký ức tuổi thơ cho những người lớn tuổi.


*4. Đu quay con voi:* 

Trò chơi với những chiếc ghế được thiết kế thành hình những chú voi ngộ nghĩnh sẽ đưa các bé vào chuyến du ngoạn trên không đầy lý thú. Điều đặc biệt riêng có của trò chơi là các bé có thể tự điều chỉnh để bay lên cao hay hạ xuống thấp khi tham gia chơi.


*5. Tàu hải tặc:*

Chuyến Tàu hải tặc khi lao về phía trước, lúc dạt ra phía sau sẽ mang lại cảm giác không trọng lượng cùng những phen hú vía đầy sảng khoái cho bạn.


*6. Tàu lượn cao tốc:*


Đúng với tên gọi, Tàu lượn cao tốc là trò chơi luôn thay đổi tốc độ và hướng đi đột ngột. Trên đường ray uốn lượn, những chiếc tàu lượn sẽ đưa bạn đến với cảm giác lắc lư cực mạnh cùng những khoảnh khắc ly kỳ, ấn tượng.


*7. Đu quay vòng xoay:*


Không quay với tốc độ cao như trò chơi Đu quay cảm giác mạnh, trò chơi Đu quay vòng xoay mang lại cho bạn cơ hội tận hưởng những cú xoay vòng với tốc độ nhẹ nhàng ở độ cao vừa phải.


*9. Sân khấu biểu diễn xiếc thú:*


Tại Vinpearl Land, một sân khấu biểu diễn xiếc thú với các chương trình biểu diễn được dàn dựng công phu, gồm nhiều tiết mục hấp dẫn, lạ mắt sẽ làm hài lòng du khách nhí và các bậc phụ huynh.

Giờ biểu diễn: 10:00 – 10:30, 16:00 – 16:30 và 17:00 – 17:30


*10. Sân khấu tạp kỹ:*


Tại khu vực ngoài trời trong khu công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land có một sân khấu ca nhạc được thiết kế độc đáo. Với nhiều chương trình ca nhạc tạp kỹ hấp dẫn, lôi cuốn, sân khấu ca nhạc tạp kỹ Vinpearl Land chắc chắn sẽ mang đến cho Quý khách không khí vui vẻ và thư giãn.

Giờ biểu diễn:
Mùa thấp điểm: từ 18h-18h45 (thử 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần)
Mùa cao điểm: 18h-18h45 hàng ngày và tăng thêm 1 suất từ 19h30-20h15 (thử 6 và thứ 7 hàng tuần)





Theo Vinpearlland

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## damvanhuong

đẹp quá trời.ước ì mình ở gần nha trang nhỉ

----------


## toidi.net

Toàn trò chơi hay cả...

----------

